# Redmine con apache

## T0m4S

Hola a todos!

Estoy intentando instalar redmine en mi portatil para mis proyectos personales. He logrado instalarlo siguiendo las intrucciones del wiki redmine  ejecutandolo con WEBrick funciona bien. e instalado redmine 2 descargandolo de la web. Pero ahora estoy intentado hacerlo de  manera a que funcione con apache, pero no logra hacerlo. He intentado seguir esta guia: http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/HowTo_configure_Apache_to_run_Redmine. H. Pero esta desfasado y no logro hacer que funcione. He hecho lo que dice, pero cuando reinicio apache me da un error: 

```
* Starting apache2 ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'

```

 Sin embargo no se donde viene, el error viene cuando pongo el archivo: /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/redmine.conf

```
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses.

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen 80

# Use name-based virtual hosting.

NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName redmine.localhost.com

        ServerAdmin tomasfg@gmail.com

        DocumentRoot /home/tomasfg/Downloads/redmine-2.0.3/public/

        ErrorLog logs/redmine_error_log

        #If you are using mod_fcgid and are going to upload files larger than

        #131072 bytes you should consider adding the following line

        #that allows to upload files up to 20 mb

       # MaxRequestLen 20971520

        <Directory "/home/tomasfg/Downloads/redmine-2.0.3/public/">

                Options Indexes ExecCGI FollowSymLinks

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

                AllowOverride all

        </Directory>

    </VirtualHost>

```

Si quito el archivo inicia apache...

Lo siento si las explicaciones no son muy buenos, pero llevo horas dandoles vueltas al asunto y buscando en google, pero no encuentro nado reciente...

Si necesitais mas informacion no dudeis en pedirmela.

Si no logro hacerlo funcionar, estaba pensando en probar trac. En vuestra opinion que es mejor, para manejar proyectos personales?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

----------

## Arctic

Cuando apache detecta un error en un archivo de configuracion da error al iniciar el demonio ,desconozco ese programa y no te puedo dar una config correcta ,pero ten seguro que el fallo esta ahi.

Salu2

----------

## quilosaq

Mira en Solución de problemas de Apache, especialmente el archivo 

```
error_log
```

----------

## gentuzo

Holas, buenas.

Yo tengo redmine con apache en un vhost y esta es la configuracion que tengo:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName   'redmine.dominio.net'

        ServerAdmin  'webmail@dominio.net'

        DocumentRoot '/www/redmine/htdocs/public'

        <Directory "/www/redmine/htdocs/public">

                Options FollowSymLinks

                AllowOverride None

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <Proxy "balancer://railsair_cluster">

                BalancerMember http://127.0.0.1:3000

        </Proxy>

        RewriteEngine On

        #Just for maintenance

        RewriteCond %{DOCUMENT_ROOT}/system/maintenance.html -f

        RewriteCond %{SCRIPT_FILENAME} !maintenance.html

        RewriteRule ^.*$ /system/maintenance.html [L]

        RewriteRule ^/$ /index.html [QSA]

        RewriteRule ^([^.]+)$ $1.html [QSA]

        RewriteCond %{DOCUMENT_ROOT}/%{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f

        RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ balancer://railsair_cluster%{REQUEST_URI} [P,QSA,L]

        AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html text/plain text/xml

        BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4 gzip-only-text/html

        BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4\.0[678] no-gzip

        BrowserMatch \bMSIE !no-gzip !gzip-only-text/html

</VirtualHost>

```

Redmine esta configurado para usar el puerto 3000, comprueba que no este en el 80 sino te dara error de puertos.

Espero que te ayude.

----------

## johpunk

si aun no puedes hacer funcionar redmine puedes probar activeadmin que no está nada mal.

----------

